# 541                                                      Turnips at 541! + Free DIYS (closed, thanks!)



## Firesquids (Dec 1, 2020)

Come sell your turnips in Avalar for 541, thread will be open for 2 hours!
Tips in the form of bells/tbt/wishlist items are highly appreciated but not necessary.
Nook's Cranny is directly North of my airport.
Free DIYs on the beach to the left of airport. 
*If I "like" your post you should see the dodo at the top of this thread.*


My wishlists:





						Diys I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Diys I need, a list by firesquids containing 20 items




					villagerdb.com
				








						Unorderables I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Unorderables I need, a list by firesquids containing 25 items




					villagerdb.com
				








						Socks and Shoes I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Socks and Shoes I need, a list by firesquids containing 2 items




					villagerdb.com
				








						Accessories I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Accessories I need, a list by firesquids containing 20 items




					villagerdb.com
				








						Clothing I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Clothing I need, a list by firesquids containing 65 items




					villagerdb.com
				








						Furniture I need by firesquids | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Furniture I need, a list by firesquids containing 29 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## hillareet (Dec 1, 2020)

may I stop by??!!


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi! Can I come by in 30 after I leave the vet?!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 1, 2020)

Come on dooooown


----------



## Equity (Dec 1, 2020)

Hello! I would love to drop by. 

I have the following items on your wishlist:

Casual chic dress (green)
Garden tank (green)
Lacy tank (green, pink, yellow)
Simple-dots dress (black, light blue, yellow)
Sleeveless shirtdress (lime)
Zap boots
I have a full inventory of turnips, so would you rather I drop the items first and then drop by again to sell my turnips? Thanks so much!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 1, 2020)

Equity said:


> Hello! I would love to drop by.
> 
> I have the following items on your wishlist:
> 
> ...


either way works for me, thanks!


----------



## Equity (Dec 1, 2020)

Firesquids said:


> either way works for me, thanks!


Perfect, on my way! I’ll bring the items first.


----------



## Rajescrossing (Dec 1, 2020)

I would like to sell


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to drop by!


----------



## velv3tkisses (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi! I would love to visit!!!  <3


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 1, 2020)

about 1 hour left


----------



## Zakira (Dec 1, 2020)

I would love to come by!


----------



## Snek (Dec 1, 2020)

I would like to come! I have a few wishlist items you want


----------



## Bitty_ (Dec 1, 2020)

On my way! Thank you for your patience! If I’m quick, can I do a second trip?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 1, 2020)

last 20 minutes


----------



## Aubrey895 (Dec 1, 2020)

Can I please come?  I have 3 trips if okay


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 1, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Can I please come?  I have 3 trips if okay


sure, but you'll need to be kinda quick to make it in time (15 minutes left)


----------



## oliverzo (Dec 1, 2020)

Would love to come by!


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 1, 2020)

last 10 minutes


----------



## Aubrey895 (Dec 1, 2020)

Okay 1 trip is all I’ll make  thank you


----------

